# Display OBS stats as a window / overlay ?



## Paul Daniels (Sep 7, 2017)

My apologies if I have missed an obvious item, but I couldn't seem to find the ability to add OBS streaming stats to the encoded stream "on screen".

Something like time-elapsed, CPU%, frames dropped etc ?

Was considering going in an writing something myself but thought it might be prudent to check first.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 7, 2017)

Because that isn't a thing people usually want to include on their stream. I don't really think there has been demand for it. Feel free to write something.


----------



## Paul Daniels (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the response.


----------

